# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά Κρουαζιερόπλοια - Historic Cruiseships >  Αγαμέμνων [Agamemnon]

## a.molos

Έπειδή σχέδια είναι δύσκολο να υπάρχουν, ορίστε μια όμορφη κάρτα αγορασμένη πρίν απο 30 περίπου χρόνια.

AGAMEMNON.jpg

----------


## Leo

Φίλε a.molos εξαιρετική φωτογραφία (καρτ ποστάλ). Ισως και σπάνια θα έλεγα. Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Συμφωνώ με τον φίλτατο *Leo*. Θαυμάσια φωτογραφία πραγματικά.

----------


## kalypso

καταπληκτική!!εύγε a.molos!!!

----------


## karystos

Η φωτογραφία είναι του ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ ίσως κατά τη διάρκεια της περίφημης "βασιλικής" κρουαζιέρας του 1953. Το ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ μπατάρισε μέσα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά και χάθηκε, ενώ το ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ μακροημέρευσε και τελείωσε ως THOMAS II (περίπατοι από το Φλοίσβο) - OLYMPIA I - SUN. Διαλύθηκε στην Τουρκία το 2006. Για την ιστορία τα χαρακτηριστικά τους :

ΔΙΔΥΜΑ (ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ - ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ)

1953 Ansaldo S.p.A. - Μήκος 126,18 m - Πλάτος 16,73 m - Βύθισμα 5,36 m - 2 X Ansaldo Stab. Mecc. 2 S Turb 8.000 SHP - 17 kn

Προσέξτε τα βυθίσματα σε σχέση με το μήκος.

----------


## Leo

> .............................Το ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ μπατάρισε μέσα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά και χάθηκε, ...........................


Το θυμάμαι το πλοίο μπαταρισμένο μέσα στον Πειραιά... :Sad:

----------


## esperos

Να κάνω μια διόρθωση στα χαρακτηριστικά, που παραθέτει ο φίλος Karystos 
AΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ ναυπηγείο ANSALDO Riva Trigoso Genova
ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ ναυπηγείο ANSALDO Livorno

----------


## esperos

Το  άτυχο  ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ  σε  καλύτερες  εποχές  εδώ  με  τα  χρώματα  των  νέων  του  πλοιοκτητών, που  ήταν  οι  Δωρικές  Κρουαζιέρες,  αποπλέει  από  το  λιμάνι  της  Γένοβας,  καλοκαίρι  του  1963. Κοιτάξτε  πρύμα  και  ψηλά  την  οθόνη  του  υπαίθριου  σινεμά  που  διέθετε.
AGAMEMNON.jpg

----------


## esperos

Από  διαφημιστικό  φυλλάδιο  της  εταιρείας  του.  έτους  1963.


AGAMEMNON.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Screenshot από άγνωστη ελληνική ταινία με το ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ μπαταρισμένο στην Ακτή Ξαβερίου. Βυθίστηκε το Μάρτιο του 1968 όταν κατά τη διάρκεια εργασιών ανακαίνησης έχασε την ευστάθια του.

Ανελκύστηκε απλά και μόνο για να ρυμουλκηθεί αρχές του 1974 σε Ισπανικό διαλυτήριο.

agi2.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Καλα, 6 χρονια το ειχαν ετσι ρημαγμενο μεσα στο λιμανι??

----------


## Ellinis

Έχεις δίκιο, δεν το είχα γράψει σωστά. Η ανέλκυση έγινε νωρίτερα, ίσως το 1970-71 και μετά έμεινε δεμένο ως το Μάρτιο του 74 που πουλήθηκε στους διαλυτές.

Αναφορά για το ναυάγιο υπάρχει στην παρακάτω ιστοσελίδα του ναυπηγού Φιλίππου
http://www.nafpigika.gr/files/appendix3a-26.pdf

καθώς και πολλές φωτογραφίες από την ανέλκυση
http://www.nafpigika.gr/files/appendix3c-25.pdf

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Πολυ καλα τα link!! Στο δευτερο μου εκανε εντυπωση ενα κομματι που λεει: _
"Eίναι γνωστός ο τρόπος με τον οποίον εις την χώραν μας εκτελούνται αι επισκευαί ή ακόμα και αι μετασκευαί πλοίων. Η χριησιμοποίησις ανειδίκευτου προσωπικού με επικεφαλής εμπειροτέχνας "μαστόρους", η προχειρότης και ο πρωτογονισμός αποτελούν σχεδόν κανόνα." 

_Εχουν αλλαξει πολλα απο τοτε, ή ακομα στα ιδια ειμαστε (περιπου)?

----------


## Ellinis

> Πολυ καλα τα link!! Στο δευτερο μου εκανε εντυπωση ενα κομματι που λεει: 
> _"Eίναι γνωστός ο τρόπος με τον οποίον εις την χώραν μας εκτελούνται αι επισκευαί ή ακόμα και αι μετασκευαί πλοίων. Η χριησιμοποίησις ανειδίκευτου προσωπικού με επικεφαλής εμπειροτέχνας "μαστόρους", η προχειρότης και ο πρωτογονισμός αποτελούν σχεδόν κανόνα."_ 
> 
> Εχουν αλλαξει πολλα απο τοτε, ή ακομα στα ιδια ειμαστε (περιπου)?


Kάπως έτσι βυθίστηκε και το CORFU ISLAND 20 χρόνια αργότερα. Ας ελπίσουμε πως δεν θα υπάρξει άλλη παρόμοια περίπτωση.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Esperos, η φωτογραφία το δείχνει επί ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑΚΩΝ ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΩΝ του Ωνάση με τους Ολυμπιακούς κύκλους στην τσιμινιέρα πριν πουληθεί στην DORIAN CRUISES. Η DORIAN είχε σαν έμβλημα το κράνος αρχαίου πολεμιστή. Ταξίδεψα μαζί του το 1965 σε μίνι κρουαζιέρα και ήταν σε άριστη κατάσταση.

----------


## esperos

> Esperos, η φωτογραφία το δείχνει επί ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑΚΩΝ ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΩΝ του Ωνάση με τους Ολυμπιακούς κύκλους στην τσιμινιέρα πριν πουληθεί στην DORIAN CRUISES. Η DORIAN είχε σαν έμβλημα το κράνος αρχαίου πολεμιστή. Ταξίδεψα μαζί του το 1965 σε μίνι κρουαζιέρα και ήταν σε άριστη κατάσταση.


Αγαπητέ  TSS  EMPRESS OF BRITAIN,  εγώ  ταξίδεψα  το  καλοκαίρι  του  1963  από  Λεμεσσό  για  Ρόδο  και  ήταν  υπό  πλοιοκτησία  Δωρικών  Κρουαζιερών  ήδη.  Έχεις  δίκιο  ότι  είχαν  σαν  έμβλημα  το  κράνος  πολεμιστή  αλλά  επειδή  μόλις  το  είχαν  αγοράσει  ακριβώς  το  1963,  δεν  είχαν  χρόνο  να  αλλάξουν  τα  σινιάλα  και  έτσι  και  εγώ  ταξίδεψα  εκείνο  το  καλοκαίρι  με  την  τσιμινιέρα  ήδη  κίτρινη των  Δωρικών  κρουαζιερών  ενώ  είχαν  μείνει  ακόμα  'υπολείματα'  από  τα  σινιάλα  της  προηγούμενης  πλοιοκτήτριας.  Βέβαια  εσύ  ταξίδεψες αργότερα,  το   1965  με  τα  κανονικά  του  σινιάλα  με  το  κράνος.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να και μία όμορφη φωτογραφία του στην Σαντορίνη επί Νομικού.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Κατάδυση στο απίστευτο αρχείο του Ο.Λ.Π.
Ετήσια *Ναυτικά Δελτία Ο.Λ.Π.,* η καταγραφή της ιστορίας του λιμανιού.

*Αγαμέμνων - "Ολυμπιακαί Κρουαζιέραι" Α/Ε*

Τακτικά Δρομολόγια μεταξύ των Μεσογειακών Λιμένων:
Μασσαλίας-Γένοβας-Βενετίας-Βρινδισίου-Πειραιώς-Αλεξάνδρειας-Πορτ Σάϊδ- Βηρυττού-Λεμεσσού

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον Έσπερο, τον TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA, τον Ellinis, τον Finnpartner 1966, τον A. Μώλο, τον Ben Bruce και τον polyka.

Σαλπάρουμε για Αλεξάνδρεια ή για Γένοβα ....

Αγαμέμνων - Ολυμπιακές Κρουαζιέρες.JPG

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Roi, 
θα σου πω το εξης. Δεν πανε 2-3 μερες, που ειχε ενα εργο στην τηλεοραση. Εδειχνε εναν καπετανιο, που ταξιδευε σε ενα επιβατηγο. Την πρωτη φορα, πριν χρονια, εκατσα και το ειδα ολο, ωστε να ανακαλυψω το ονομα του πλοιου. Ο Αχιλλεας ηταν τελικα, και το εργο τελειωνει στην Βενετια. Βλεποντας αυτη την ασπρομαυρη φωτο, μου ηρθε στο μυαλο η σκηνη που περναει κοντα απο τον Αγ. Μαρκο, και φαινεται το σινιαλο στην τσιμινιερα!

Εισαι τυχερος, που μπορεις να εχεις προσβαση σε τετοια μαργαριταρια, και πιο πολυ ειμαστε εμεις τυχεροι, που τα μοιραζεσαι μαζι μας!

PS. Παμε Βενετια τελικα!!! ;-Ρ

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Pαντεβου στη βενετια ειναι ο τιτλος του εργου και ειναι ακρως καραβολαγνο!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Finnpartner, οτιδήποτε βρίσκουμε το μοιραζόμαστε.
Ο Ο.Λ.Π. έχει θησαυρούς, συνήθως ξεχασμένους.
Συνεχίζουμε, λοιπόν, το κυνήγι θησαυρού αναζητώντας τα κομμάτια του puzzle.

Φίλε BEN BRUCE, πάμε Βενετία.
Η συνάντηση για καφέ στην πλατεία του Αγίου Μάρκου.

Σας περιμένουμε ....

----------


## aegina

File Roi kalispera.Mia erwtisi: tou pote einai i fotografia?Pwtw giati sto va8os fainetai ena gnosto mikro ploio!:mrgreen:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Εφόσον το πλοίο έχει τα σινιάλα "Ολυμπιακαί Κρουαζιέραι" του Αριστοτέλη Ωνάσση, θα πρέπει να είναι τραβηγμένη στο τέλος της δεκαετίας του '50 με αρχές της δεκαετίας του '60.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να και μία όμορφη φωτογραφία του ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ στο λιμάνι της Γένοβας με τα σινιάλα της DORIAN CRUISES. Πίσω του η τσιμινιέρα του JERUSALEM ή THEODOR HERZL της Zim. Από το shipsnostalgia.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Esperos, η φωτογραφία το δείχνει επί ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑΚΩΝ ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΩΝ του Ωνάση με τους Ολυμπιακούς κύκλους στην τσιμινιέρα πριν πουληθεί στην DORIAN CRUISES. Η DORIAN είχε σαν έμβλημα το κράνος αρχαίου πολεμιστή. Ταξίδεψα μαζί του το 1965 σε μίνι κρουαζιέρα και ήταν σε άριστη κατάσταση.


Esperos  and TSS Queen Anna Maria

Here is a brochure of the _Dorian Cruises_

N

Dorian cruises.jpg

----------


## britanis

a glas 1 euro by ebay from the agamemnon

----------


## Ship's Agent

Dear friends

Enjoy several images of this great ship during her career under several cruise companies.

Enjoy!!!

AGAMEMNON BY OLYMPIC CRUISES 1.jpg

AGAMEMNON BY OLYMPIC CRUISES 3.jpg

AGAMEMNON.jpg

AGEMENON BYDORIAN.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Captain D. Antoniou_ of _Agamemnon_ and _Achilleus_ was featured in an August 1995 insert of _Kathimerini_ entitled _"Thalassa kai Logotehneia"._ He was a noted poet.

Antoniou's life.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I uploaded the photo below in black and white in http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...=36257&page=40  and then _gtogias_ gave us the color version with the statement



> Η αρχική φωτογραφία του Alfred Luft που δείχνει το τραμ της παραλίας (γνωστό και ως καουμπόη από το σκαμπανέβασμα του) παρέα με τον _Αγαμέμνωνα_.  Η ημερομηνία είναι 29 Ιουλίου 1959:


I think it has place here as well
Agamemnon and tram.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> I uploaded the photo below in black and white in http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...=36257&page=40 and then _gtogias_ gave us the color version with the statement
> 
> I think it has place here as well
> Agamemnon and tram.jpg


 Nicholas   the  picture is FANTASTIC!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Nicholas   the  picture is FANTASTIC!


The six Italian ships of the early 50s were so symmetric, so gracious, so perfect...  It was like buying an Armani suit (not that I could afford then) instead of a C&A!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*E/Γ Αγαμέμνων...* 
Χαρισμένη στον φίλο Νicholas.

002.jpg

Πηγή: Περιοδικό Εφοπλιστής

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *E/Γ Αγαμέμνων...* 
> Χαρισμένη στον φίλο Νicholas.
> 
> 002.jpg
> 
> Πηγή: Περιοδικό Εφοπλιστής


Oh, oh!  What a beauty!  Thank you so much

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Another nice ad of _Achilleus_ and _Agamemnon
_November 19, 1954

19541119 AchAgam.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

H πρώτη επαφή του ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ με το υγρό στοιχείο, στις 22 Φλεβάρη 1953, στη Riva Trigoso κοντά στη Γένοβα.

Μου κάνει εντύπωση οτι το καράβι είναι σχεδόν έτοιμο.Επίσης οι τύποι στις βάρκες τι περιμένουν εκεί; να κάνουν σερφ;

Image1.jpg
πηγή: _Greek Passenger Liners_, του William H.Miller, εκδόσεις Tempus, 2006

----------


## Naias II

Τρελό ντοκουμέντο, ευχαριστούμε Ellinis  :Wink:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Στο βιβλίο του Peter Bruce "Passenger Liners Scandinavian Style" υπάρχει μία φωτογραφία του υπό καθέλκυση Winston Churchill, στην ίδια τελειωμένη φάση-μόνο οι σωσίβιες λέμβοι λείπουν-από το ίδιο ναυπηγείο (CNT e R) με τις βάρκες πάλι δίπλα στο καράβι την ώρα της καθέλκυσης χρόνια πολλά μετά τον Αγαμέμνωνα, άρα μάλλον για έθιμο πρόκειται.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

The two great ships...  June 27, 1954

19540627 AchAgam.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μικρο ατυχημα του Αγαμεμνονος στις 23 Αυγουστου 1960
19600823 Agamemnon.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑΚΕΣ ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΕΣ*

Δυο αρθρα για το *Αγαμεμνων* και το *Αχιλλευς* απο τις 11 Ιουνιου 1958 και τις 5 Απριλιου 1959

19580611 Olympian Cruises.jpg

19590405 Olympic Cruises.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να και μία που ανακάλυψα στο shipsnostalgia:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Έπειδή σχέδια είναι δύσκολο να υπάρχουν, ορίστε μια όμορφη κάρτα αγορασμένη πρίν απο 30 περίπου χρόνια.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 3742


Αντωνη
Και η δικια μου ασπρομαυρη
Agamemnon.jpg

_Αγαμεμνων_ στο Brindisi

Brindisi.jpg Agamenon3.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Πάρα πολύ ωραίο υλικό και σπάνιο με τα σινιάλα Νομικού

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εχω την εξης απορια.Το δυο αγαμεμνων και αχιλλευς οπως και τα 4 μικροτερα αδερφακια του ειχαν περιπου ιδιο στυλ.Αραγε να υπηρχαν αδερφα αυτων των δυο τυπων πλοιων στην ιταλια ή ναυπηγηθηκαν μονο για τις επανορθωσεις της ελλαδας.Αυτο που ρωταω βεβαια αφορα και τα τριδυμα της περιοδου 65-66

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ben δεν νομίζω ότι ναυπηγήθηκαν άλλα αδελφάκια τους για Ιταλικές ή άλλες εταιρίες, αλλά αποκλειστικά για την Ελλάδα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ετήσια *Ναυτικά Δελτία Ο.Λ.Π.,* η καταγραφή της ιστορίας του λιμανιού.
> *Αγαμέμνων - "Ολυμπιακαί Κρουαζιέραι" Α/Ε*
> 
> Τακτικά Δρομολόγια μεταξύ των Μεσογειακών Λιμένων:
> Μασσαλίας-Γένοβας-Βενετίας-Βρινδισίου-Πειραιώς-Αλεξάνδρειας-Πορτ Σάϊδ- Βηρυττού-Λεμεσσού
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26929


*Αγαμεμνων* των Ολυμπιακων Κρουαζιερων στο Βρινδησιον

Olympic?.jpg

Olympic2.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> *Αγαμεμνων* των Ολυμπιακων Κρουαζιερων στο Βρινδησιον
> 
> Olympic?.jpg
> 
> Olympic2.jpg


Νικόλα την ίδια φωτογραφία αλλά ως Αχιλλέας ανέβασε ο φίλος gtogias. Αν διαβάσεις το όνομα πάνω από την γέφυρα θα δεις ότι γράφει ACHILLEUS.

----------


## Ellinis

Σε διαφημιστικό από τις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 1960 η εταιρεία του προσπαθούσε να εκμεταλλευτεί οτι το καράβι είχε φιλοξενήσει και το βασιλικό ζεύγος και για αυτό το ανέφερε ως "paquebot des rois" (πλοίο των βασιλέων)

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Προφανώς η εταιρεία του προσπαθούσε να εκμεταλλευτεί οτι το καράβι είχε φιλοξενήσει και το βασιλικό ζεύγος και για αυτό το ανέφερε ως "paquebot des rois" (πλοίο των βασιλέων)


_Ellinis_

Θυμασαι πως;  Η τεως βασιλισσα Φρειδερικη (1917-81) ηθελε να βρει καλο γαμπρο για την πριγκιπισσα  Σοφια (1938- , σημερινη βασιλισσα της Ισπανιας) και εφωναξε ολους τους Ευρωπαιους βασιλικους πριγκιπες σε κρουαζιερα με το *Αγαμεμνων* στα νησια....  Βασικα ηθελε τον διαδοχο του θρονου της Νορβηγιας Χαραλντ (1937- ) για γαμπρο αλλα τελικα βγηκε ο Δον Χουαν Καρλος (1938- ). Θυμαμαι που μας υπεχρεωσαν απο το γυμνασιο να βγουμε στους δρομους για τον γαμο το 1962 με σημαιακια στα χερια ...  Το ιδιο και το 1959 με την επισκεψη του Αιζενχαουερ στην Ελλαδα. Μας ειχαν βαλει στην αρχη της Συγγρου με σημαιακια.. 

Εδω παραθετω κομματια απο το *Life* στις 20 Σεπτεμβριου 1954. Καπου στο βαθος φαινεται και ο βασιλευς *Αγαμεμνων* σαν μικρη μαυρη κουκιδα

Life1.jpg
Life2.jpg
Life3.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

H κρουαζιερα των εστεμενων φυσικα και δεν εγινε για να βρει γαμπρο η πριγκιπισσα σοφια αλλα εγινε για την προβολη των ελληνικων νησιων στους ευρωπαιους βασιλεις.Δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικο για οτι γινεται σε αυτην τη ζωη να υπαρχει παντα δολος.Και ειδικα οταν αυτο εγινε μια περιοδο που πραγματικα η ελλαδα εχτιζε το τουριστικο της μελλον με αυτα τα υπεροχα βαπορια των επανορθωσεων τα Ξενια που ειχαν αρχισει να χτιζονται και αλλα πολλα που ακομα και σημερα χρησιμοποιουνται η και πωλουνται αφηνοντας αρκετα εκατομυρια στα καλοδιαχειριζομενα ταμεια του σημερα :Surprised: .

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> H κρουαζιερα των εστεμενων φυσικα και δεν εγινε για να βρει γαμπρο η πριγκιπισσα σοφια αλλα εγινε για την προβολη των ελληνικων νησιων στους ευρωπαιους βασιλεις.Δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικο για οτι γινεται σε αυτην τη ζωη να υπαρχει παντα δολος.Και ειδικα οταν αυτο εγινε μια περιοδο που πραγματικα η ελλαδα εχτιζε το τουριστικο της μελλον με αυτα τα υπεροχα βαπορια των επανορθωσεων τα Ξενια που ειχαν αρχισει να χτιζονται και αλλα πολλα που ακομα και σημερα χρησιμοποιουνται η και πωλουνται αφηνοντας αρκετα εκατομυρια στα καλοδιαχειριζομενα ταμεια του σημερα.



Δεν θα συζητησω το θεμα πολυ. Δολος δεν υπηρχε. Απλως η αγαπη μιας μητερας για την κορη της. Αλλα οτι εγραψα υποστηριζεται απο τον τυπο της εποχης. Και ειναι σωστο οτι σ αυτο το ταξειδι γνωρισε ο Χουαν Καρλος την Σοφια.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Screenshot από άγνωστη ελληνική ταινία με το ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ μπαταρισμένο στην Ακτή Ξαβερίου. Βυθίστηκε το Μάρτιο του 1968 όταν κατά τη διάρκεια εργασιών ανακαίνησης έχασε την ευστάθια του.
> 
> Ανελκύστηκε απλά και μόνο για να ρυμουλκηθεί αρχές του 1974 σε Ισπανικό διαλυτήριο.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21795


*
ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟ ΝΤΟΚΟΥΜΕΝΤΟ*

Ανέλκυση του βυθισμένου επιβατηγού πλοίου *Αγαμέμνων*, στην ακτή Ξαβρείου, στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά

Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...306&thid=13321

A1.jpgA2.jpgA3.jpgA5.jpgA6.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δεξίωση στο πλοίο *Αγαμέμνων* με σκοπό την προώθηση της ευρωπαϊκής συνεργασίας και της αλληλογνωριμίας μεταξύ των ευρωπαϊκών λαών.  _29/5/1963_

Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digitalview.jsp?get_ac_id=1236&thid=3048

A1.jpgA3.jpgA2.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Nicholas στο Link που δινεις μου βγαινει το βιντεο της ανελκησης.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Nicholas στο Link που δινεις μου βγαινει το βιντεο της ανελκησης.


Αυτο ειναι (και δεν ειναι της ανελυσεως). Βγες απο το ΕΟΑ και μετα ξαναμπες

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...1236&thid=3048

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ο *Σπύρος Λιναρδάτος* περιλαμβάνει την βασιλική κρουαζιέρα στα περιεχόμενα του βιβλίου του *"Από τον Εμφύλιο στη Χούντα"* (*Τόμος Β΄, 1952-1957*).
Το βιβίλο αυτό αποτελεί μέρος της σειράς *"Ο Ελληνικός Εικοστός αιώνας. Βήμα προς βήμα"* και διατίθεται στα περίπτερα από την εφημερίδα *"ΤΟ ΒΗΜΑ".*
Πρωτοεκδόθηκε από τις εκδόσεις *"Παπαζήση"* το το 1977.
Αποτελεί μια εξαιρετική σύνοψη των σημαντικότερων γεγονότων που καθόρισαν τις εξελίξεις στην Ελλάδα τον 20ο αιώνα.  

Η κρουαζιέρα ξεκίνησε στις *21 Αυγούστου 1954* από τη *Μασσαλία.* Χαρακτηριστικά ο Λιναρδάτος αναφέρει ότι ξεκίνησε  _"την επόμενη, κατά σύμπτωση, από την κατάθεση της ελληνικής προσφυγής στον ΟΗΕ"_.
Δεν αποκλείεται, εκτός από την προβολή και την ανάπτυξη του ελληνικού τουρισμού (όπως ήταν η επίσημη εκδοχή), η κρουζιέρα να είχε και κάποιον πολιτικό χαρακτήρα.
*"Το σχέδιο για την κρουαζιέρα είναι της Φρειδερίκης".
*Την προηγούμενη, μάλιστα, χρονιά, και συγκεκριμένα το φθινόπωρο του 1953, ο *Παύλος και η Φρειδερίκη* είχαν επισκεφτεί τις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες όπου τους είχε καλέσει ο Αϊζερχάουερν. Στο ταξίδι αυτό τους συνόδευε ο υπουργός των Εξωτερικών Στέφανος Στεφανόπουλος.  

*Κρουαζιέρες βασιλέων και πριγκίπων*

*Σπύρου Λιναρδάτου*
 
Αλλά, ενώ το Κυπριακό παίρνει ήδη δραματική τροπή και άλλα σοβαρά πολιτικά και οικονομικά προβλήματα απασχολούν τη χώρα, ο βασιλιάς Παύλος και η Φρειδερίκη αφιερώνουν, αυτό τον καιρό, όλες τις δυνάμεις τους για... την ανάπτυξη του ελληνικού τουρισμού. Αυτή, τουλάχιστον, ήταν η επίσημη εξήγηση που δόθηκε για μια «μυθώδη», κατά τον χαρακτηρισμό του ελληνικού και ξένου Τύπου, κρουαζιέρα βασιλέων και πριγκίπων, που οργανώθηκε στην Ελλάδα.
Στις *21 Αυγούστου*, την επομένη, κατά σύμπτωση, από την κατάθεση της ελληνικής προσφυγής στον ΟΗΕ, έφυγε από τη Μασσαλία το πολυτελές κρουαζιερόπλοιο *«Αγαμέμνων»*με τους πρώτους βασιλείς και πρίγκιπες που θα έπαιρναν μέρος σε κρουαζιέρα έντεκα ημερών, με *«οδηγούς» τον Παύλο και την Φρειδερίκη*. Η κρουαζιέρα αρχίζει στις 23 Αυγούστου από την Κέρκυρα. Όπως γράφουν οι εφημερίδες:
«...το "Αγαμέμνων" έμεινε εκτός λιμένος και η αποβίβασις επραγματοποιήθη διά βενζινακάτων του πλοίου εις τον μικρόν όρμον του Αγίου Νικολάου, κρυμμένον κάτωθι των τειχών. Την πρώτην βενζινάκατον εκυβέρνα ο βασιλεύς Παύλος όρθιος, ηλιοψημένος. δίδων διά της χειρός καταλλήλους οδηγίας προς τους πηδαλιούχους. Ο βασιλεύς έφερε γκρίζο πανταλόνι και γκρίζο υποκάμισον. ξεκούμπωτο εμπρός και με ανασηκωμένα μανίκια. (Το Βήμα, 24 Αυγούστου 1954.)
Την άλλη μέρα, οι εκατό βασιλείς και πρίγκιπες φτάνουν στη Ρόδο. Όπως μας πληροφορούν πάλι οι εφημερίδες, στο «Αγαμέμνων» φορτώθηκαν για το μενού των ξένων 100 κουτιά χυμός,ντομάτας, 200 οκάδες ντομάτες για σαλάτα, 200 οκάδες κολοκυθάκια, 200 οκάδες μοσχάρι γάλακτος, 80 αστακοί και 40 οκάδες σαρδέλες. 
Επειδή η «μυθώδης» κρουαζιέρα προκαλεί πικρόχολα σχόλια στο εσωτερικό και στο εξωτερικό, επίσημη ανακοίνωση πληροφορεί την κοινή γνώμη ότι δεν έχει ξοδευτεί ούτε μία δραχμή από τον κρατικό προϋπολογισμό για τη φιλοξενία των βασιλιάδων και πριγκίπων - οι περισσότεροι από τους οποίους, ας σημειωθεί, είναι τέως. Τα έξοδα -κατά την επίσημη πάντα ανακοίνωση- καλύφθηκαν από το ποσό των δέκα χιλιάδων λιρών που είχε αφήσει πριν από τον θάνατο του ο Ευγενίδης για την ανάπτυξη του ελληνικού τουρισμού. Το σχέδιο για την κρουαζιέρα είναι της Φρειδερίκης. (Εφημερίδες, 25 Αυγούστου-5 Σεπτεμβρίου 1954.)

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ο *Σπύρος Λιναρδάτος* περιλαμβάνει την βασιλική κρουαζιέρα στα περιεχόμενα του βιβλίου του *"Από τον Εμφύλιο στη Χούντα"* (*Τόμος Β΄, 1952-1957*).
> Το βιβίλο αυτό αποτελεί μέρος της σειράς *"Ο Ελληνικός Εικοστός αιώνας. Βήμα προς βήμα"* και διατίθεται στα περίπτερα από την εφημερίδα *"ΤΟ ΒΗΜΑ".*
> Πρωτοεκδόθηκε από τις εκδόσεις *"Παπαζήση"* το το 1977.
> ...........


Φιλε _Roi Baudoin_

Ο Σπυρος Λιναρδατος (1923−2004; διορθωσις) http://www1.rizospastis.gr/story.do?...0055&publDate= ηταν γνωστη μορφη του κομμουνιστικου κινηματος και (στην πλειοψηφια) τα γραπτα του δεν ηταν αμεροληπτα αλλα οδηγημενα _απο την προσπαθεια του να αποδειξει_ κοινωνικες διαφορες, οχι παντα με επιτυχια....  
•    Το τι εφαγαν οι βασιλικοι επισκεπτες μεσα τον *Αγαμεμνωνα* _δεν με ενοχλει καθολου_ ουτε με ενδιαφερει σαν ιστορικο ερευνητη! Αστακους; Μοσχαρακι; Γιατι οχι; 
•    Τι επρεπε να φανε για να μην ενοχληθει ο Λιναρδατος; Σουβλακια και τυροπητες; 
•    _Το κρατος δεν τα πληρωσε αυτα_... Η προσωπικη περιουσια του Παυλου τα πληρωσε
•    Ο Λιναρδατος αναφερει _"τεως" πρ__ιγ__κιπες_ αλλα δεν ενδιαφερθηκε να βρει και να πει οτι _ηταν συγγενεις_ της τοτε βασιλικης οικογενειας

_Roi Baudoin_ Αρχιζεις το σχολιο σου με το κειμενο (_η εμφασις ειναι δικη μου_):



> Η κρουαζιέρα ξεκίνησε στις 21 Αυγούστου 1954 από τη Μασσαλία. Χαρακτηριστικά ο Λιναρδάτος αναφέρει ότι ξεκίνησε "την επόμενη, κατά σύμπτωση, από την κατάθεση της ελληνικής προσφυγής στον ΟΗΕ".
> _Δεν αποκλείεται_, εκτός από την προβολή και την ανάπτυξη του ελληνικού τουρισμού (όπως ήταν η επίσημη εκδοχή), _η κρουζιέρα να είχε και κάποιον πολιτικό χαρακτήρα_.


Δεν καταλαβα αν αυτο το κειμενο ειναι _δικο σου_ η _του Λιναρδατου_... Ασχετα μ αυτο, για μενα _ειναι απλη συγκυρια_ αυτη η συμπτωσις ημερομηνιων και τιποτε παρα πανω...

Καλο Σαββατοκυριακο

N

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Ο Σπυρος Λιναρδατος (1923−1994)


Εκ παραδρομής έγραψες 1994, ενώ η χρονιά θανάτου ήταν το 2004, όπως προκύπτει από το σύνδεσμο που επισυνάπτεις

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> • Το τι εφαγαν οι βασιλικοι επισκεπτες μεσα τον *Αγαμεμνωνα* _δεν με ενοχλει καθολου_ ουτε με ενδιαφερει σαν ιστορικο ερευνητη! Αστακους; Μοσχαρακι; Γιατι οχι; 
> • Τι επρεπε να φανε για να μην ενοχληθει ο Λιναρδατος; Σουβλακια και τυροπητες; 
> • _Το κρατος δεν τα πληρωσε αυτα_... Η προσωπικη περιουσια του Παυλου τα πληρωσε
> για μενα _ειναι απλη συγκυρια_ αυτη η συμπτωσις ημερομηνιων και τιποτε παρα πανω...


Βέβαια, εν προκειμένω ο Λιναρδάτος παραθέτει αποσπάσματα από εφημερίδα της εποχής και, μάλιστα, από το "Βήμα" που ήταν κεντρώο - αριστερίζον. Ο δημοσιογράφος ανέφερε για το μενού, όχι τυχαία. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι η Ελλάδα των αρχών της δεκαετίας του '50 ήταν μια Ελλάδα πάμπτωχη, που προσπαθούσε να ορθοποδήσει χρησιμοποιώντας τα χρήματα που είχε πάρει μερικά χρόνια πριν, με βάση το δόγμα Τρούμαν.
Υποθετω, όλοι από τότε θα ήξεραν ότι οι βασιλιάδες ήταν τοποτηρητές ξένων δυνάμεων και δεν πολυνοιάζονταν για τον ελληνικό λαό...
Η μετέπειτα ιστορία, άλλωστε, αυτό απέδειξε.... (π.χ. προίκα Σοφίας το 1962 με λεφτά του ελληνικού δημοσίου, βασιλικό ταξίδι στο Λονδίνο, και άλλα πολλά) 
Είναι λογικό, λοιπόν, ο δημοσιογράφος του Βήματος να εστιάζει στο μενού, ακόμα κι' αν τα έξοδα της κρουαζιέρας δεν καλύφθηκαν από το ελληνικό κράτος... Το υπονοούμενο είναι, νομίζω, σαφές: _"Κοιτάξτε τι τρώνε και πως περνάνε αυτοί, ενώ εδώ οι υπόλοιποι πεινάμε_".
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: Δεν παίρνουμε θέση σε αυτά, αφού δεν τα ζήσαμε, ούτε εσύ, υποθέτω Νικόλα. 
Απλά, σε ρεπορτάζ μιας τέτοιας εφημερίδας, ήταν λογικό να υπάρχει τέτοιο gossip, και ο (αριστερός) Λιναρδάτος να το αναπαράγει. Υποθέτω ότι σε μια δεξιά καθεστωτικη εφημερίδα, το ρεπορτάζ τότε θα κάλυπτε απλά τα φλερτάκια on board, και λεπτομέρειες κοινωνικού και μόνον τύπου...Αν χόρεψε π.χ. ο μικρός Κοκός με την ολλανδέζα πριγκήπισσα, σε ποιαν έκλεισε το μάτι ο άλλος κλπ.
Όσο για την προσφυγή στον ΟΗΕ, δεν ξέρω ....Υποθέτω ότι μιλάμε για προσφυγή κατά της Τουρκίας  :Confused:  που σχετιζόταν με το φλέγον (και) τότε κυπριακό ζήτημα ....

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Αγαπητέ *Nicholas Peppas,* 

όταν παραθέτουμε τα λόγια κάποιου τα βάζουμε σε εισαγωγικά, όπως ακριβώς και έκανα με την φράση
_"την επόμενη, κατά σύμπτωση, από την κατάθεση της ελληνικής προσφυγής στον ΟΗΕ"_, η οποία γράφτηκε από τον Σπύρο Λιναρδάτο.

Επομένως, το επόμενο σχόλιο είναι δικό μου.
_"Δεν αποκλείεται, εκτός από την προβολή και την ανάπτυξη του ελληνικού τουρισμού (όπως ήταν η επίσημη εκδοχή), η κρουζιέρα να είχε και κάποιον πολιτικό χαρακτήρα"._
Και έχω την εντύπωση ότι μπορεί και να έχει βάση αλήθειας.
Η κατάθεση της ελληνικής προσφυγής στον ΟΗΕ αφορά το Κυπριακό.

Όσο για τη φράση που χρησιμοποιείς
 "_Το κρατος δεν τα πληρωσε αυτα_... Η προσωπικη περιουσια του Παυλου τα πληρωσε", έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν ευσταθεί.
Η βασιλική χορηγία ήταν αρκετά υψηλή.
Τα χρήματα που δαπανούσε το κράτος για το βασιλιά δεν ήταν διόλου ευκαταφρόνητα.

Να προσθέσουμε, μάλιστα, ότι τον *Αύγουστο του 1956* το κρουαζιερόπλοιο *"Αχιλλεύς"* πραγματοποιεί νέα πριγκηπική κρουαζιέρα με 110 καλεσμένους.

Από το παραπάνω αναφερόμενο βιβλίο του Σπύρου Λιναρδάτου παραθέτω ένα μικρό απόσπασμα (σελίδα *593*) σχετικά με την κρουαζιέρα του 1956:
*"...Χρηματοδότης της κρουαζιέρας παρουσιάζεται πάλι ο Νιάρχος. Ορισμένοι, όμως, υποστηρίζουν ότι η κρουαζιέρα κόστισε 140.000 δολλάρια και ότι ο Νιάρχος κάλυψε μόνο τα ναύλα του κρουαζιεροπλοίου. Τον ερχόμενο μήνα ο Νιάρχος θα υπογράψει με το Δημόσιο σύμβαση, με την οποία του παραχωρούνται τα ναυπηγεία του Σκαραμαγκά. Οι όροι είναι εξαιρετικά ευνοίκοί για τον ανάδοχο."
*
Και αμέσως παρακάτω:
_"Στις αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου, η κυβέρνηση καταθέτει νομοσχέδιο με το οποίο η βαιλική χορηγία αυξάνεται από 7.500.000 σε 12.500.000 δραχμές το χρόνο."
_
Τέλος στην σελίδα *598* αναφέρει:
_"Τελικά, η επιτροπή, χάρη στην κυβερνητική πλειοψηφία, ψηφίζει το νομοσχέδιο για αύξηση της χορηγίας σε 11.500.000 δραχμές και καθιέρωση του ασυμβίβαστου για τους αυλικούς. Όλα τα κόμματα της αντιπολιτεύσεως το καταψηφίζουν."  

_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Noμιζω οτι το θεμα παιρνει και παλι πολιτικες διαστασεις.Η ελλαδα σιγουρα δεν βγηκε ζημιωμενη απο την κρουαζιερα ουτε απο τα ναυπηγεια του ομιλου νιαρχου.Ουτε οι 80 αστακοι πηγαν την ελλαδα πισω.Απο ολα αυτα πιο προσφατο στην μνημη μου ειναι η ρηση <ειπαμε να παρει ενα δωρακι αλλα οχι και 500 εκ (δραχμες)>
Ας ζησουμε λοιπον αυτο το ομορφο πλοιο μεσα απο της διηγησεις και να αφησουμε πισω τις ατερμωνες πολιτικες υποθεσεις μεσα απο κοματικοποιημενα εντυπα.Ετσι τουλαχιστον το βλεπω εγω.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η ιστορία των δύο αυτών πλοίων συνδέθηκε σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις με την πολιτική.
Βασιλικές Κρουαζιέρες, Αριστοτέλης Ωνάσης και άλλες πολλές πτυχές που δεν είναι άσχετες με την πολιτική.

Αν, βέβαια, δεν θέλετε να αναφερόμαστε στην πολιτική, τότε να μην την αναφέρουμε.

Αλλά έλεος!!!
Όχι και κομματικοποιημένο έντυπο το βιβλίο του *Σπύρου Λιναρδάτου.* 

Πρόσφατα μου παραχωρήθηκε για λίγο καιρό ιδιαίτερα σημαντικό υλικό σε σχέση με το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.
Το υλικό αυτό θα χρησιμοποιηθεί για την εργασία των μαθητών του *ΓΕΛ Πικερμίου* *"Ο Λιμήν του Πειραιώς στο πέρασμα του χρόνου".*
Μεταξύ άλλων στο υλικό αυτό περιλαμβάνονται και κάποια τεύχη από τα *"ΕΤΗΣΙΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΑ ΔΕΛΤΙΑ"* του *Ο.Λ.Π.

* Εδώ θα δούμε μια σημαντική καταχώριση για τα πλοία *"Αγαμέμνων"* και *"Αχιλλεύς".*
Η καταχώριση προέρχεται από το επετειακό τεύχος του Ο.Λ.Π. για τα έτη *1930-1960.*
Την έχω ανεβάσει ξανά, 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=25058&page=2
αλλά εδώ είναι πιο καθαρή, μιας και είναι πλέον σκαναρισμένη.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στους καλούς φίλους που μου παρεχώρησαν αυτό το υλικό.

Αγαμέμνων.jpg

----------


## Haddock

> Ο Σπυρος Λιναρδατος (1923−2004; διορθωσις) http://www1.rizospastis.gr/story.do?...0055&publDate= ηταν γνωστη μορφη του κομμουνιστικου κινηματος και (στην πλειοψηφια) τα γραπτα του δεν ηταν αμεροληπτα αλλα οδηγημενα _απο την προσπαθεια του να αποδειξει_ κοινωνικες διαφορες, οχι παντα με επιτυχια....



Από ad hominem επιθέσεις καλά πάμε, αλλά η απορία παραμένει για τις βασιλικές φαρσοκωμωδίες on board Αγαμέμνων. Γενικά τέτοιοι αφορισμοί, οι οποίοι δεν έχουν σχέση με τη συζήτηση, είναι καταπληκτικοί. 




> Η μετέπειτα ιστορία, άλλωστε, αυτό απέδειξε.... (π.χ. προίκα Σοφίας το 1962 με λεφτά του ελληνικού δημοσίου, βασιλικό ταξίδι στο Λονδίνο, και άλλα πολλά). Είναι λογικό, λοιπόν, ο δημοσιογράφος του Βήματος να εστιάζει στο μενού, ακόμα κι' αν τα έξοδα της κρουαζιέρας δεν καλύφθηκαν από το ελληνικό κράτος... Το υπονοούμενο είναι, νομίζω, σαφές: _"Κοιτάξτε τι τρώνε και πως περνάνε αυτοί, ενώ εδώ οι υπόλοιποι πεινάμε_".


Η οποία κρουαζιέρα έχει ενδιαφέρον αφού τα κρουαζιερόπλοια της εποχής ήταν κομμάτι της γελοιότητας και των φανφαρονισμών βασισμένα στην kitsch τουριστική συνταγή των 60s:

Στάδιο 1ο: Δεξιώσεις με γαλαζοαίματους και VIP επισκέπτες.
Στάδιο 2ο: Τάζουμε λαγούς με πετραχήλια για εσωτερική κατανάλωση.
Στάδιο 3ο: Ψευτοδείχνουμε οτι «κάτι κάνουμε».
Στάδιο 4ο: Καλοπερνάμε ξοδεύοντας αφειδώς τεράστια ποσά.

Η πεμπτουσία της ιστορίας που παρέθεσε ο Roi είναι ότι οι κρουαζιερόπληκτοι άρχοντες on board Agamemnon περί άλλων τύρβαζαν, αντί να απασχολούνται με τα φλέγοντα προβλήματα των υπηκόων τους...  :Wink: 

Εις υγείαν!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ένα μεγάλω ευχαριστώ στον καλό φίλο *Haddok.
*
Υπάρχουν απίστευτες ιστορίες για αυτές τις κρουαζιέρες.
Ευτράπελα, χλιδή, ακμή και παρακμή.
Προτιμώ, όμως, να μην τις ανεβάσω.
Διότι, η πολιτική δεν φαίνεται να χωρά στο συγκεκριμένο forum.

Προσωπικά σκέφτομαι από εδώ και εμπρός να ανεβάσω μόνο κάποιες φωτογραφίες χωρίς, πλέον, σχόλια.

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους και πάντα ότι το καλύτερο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> [FONT="Times New Roman"][SIZE="3"]
> Στάδιο 1ο: Δεξιώσεις με γαλαζοαίματους και VIP επισκέπτες.
> Στάδιο 2ο: Τάζουμε λαγούς με πετραχήλια για εσωτερική κατανάλωση.
> Στάδιο 3ο: Ψευτοδείχνουμε οτι «κάτι κάνουμε».
> Στάδιο 4ο: Καλοπερνάμε ξοδεύοντας αφειδώς τεράστια ποσά.
> .........



Δεν ειμαι ουτε απολογητης των τεως βασιλεων ουτε βασιλικος. Ας παραμεινουμε στα ναυτιλιακα θεματα.

ΝΑΠ

----------


## gtogias

Καλοκαίρι του 1964 και κατά τη διάρκεια προγραμματισμένης φωτογράφισης έξω από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά ο Αγαμέμνωνας συγκρούσθηκε με το ρυμουλκό Αρματόρες. Ο απολογισμός άσχημος μιας και εκτός από το ρυμουλκό που βυθίσθηκε έχασε τη ζωή του και ο μηχανικός του που εγκλωβίσθηκε στο μηχανοστάσιο.

Το δημοσίευμα από την εφημερίδα "Τα Νέα" της 5ης Ιουνίου 1964:

1964 06 04 Τα Νέα σελ 11 Αγαμέμνων-Αρματόρες a.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ο φιλος gtogias συνεχιζει να ανακαλυπτει πηγες, και φερνει στο φως γεγονοτα απο τον βιο των αγαπημενων σκαριων του χθες. Σε ευχαριστουμε Επικροτουμε την προσπαθεια σου και σε προτρεπουμε να συνεχισεις.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A very nice advertisement of *Achilleus* and *Aga,memnon* for the Greek Americans who wanted to go on vacation to Greece. It appeared in the May 1963 issue of the Greek American newspaper _Η ΝΕΑ ΥΟΡΚΗ_ (NEW YORK). From my personal collection.

 Ωραιοτατη διαφημιση του *Αχιλλευς*  και *Αγαμεμνων* για τους Ελληνοαμερικανους που ηθελαν να πανε για διακοπες στην Ελλαδα.  Απο το Ελληνοαμερικανικο περιοδικο _Η ΝΕΑ ΥΟΡΚΗ_ του Μαιου 1963. Προσωπικη μου συλλογη

Achil Agamemnon.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ωραιοτατη διαφημιση του *Αχιλλευς*  και *Αγαμεμνων* για τους Ελληνοαμερικανους που ηθελαν να πανε για διακοπες στην Ελλαδα.  Απο το Ελληνοαμερικανικο περιοδικο _Η ΝΕΑ ΥΟΡΚΗ_ του Μαιου 1963. Προσωπικη μου συλλογηAchil Agamemnon.jpg


Μια καπως διαφορετικη αλλα ωραια ανακοινωση για το _Αγαμεμνων_ και το *Αχιλλευς* απο τις 23 Ιουλιου 1963.

19630723  AchAgam.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και τωρα το ...  φιλμ!!

Λοιπον βρηκαμε και το φιλμ για την βασιλικη κρουαζιερα που συζητουσαμε Χριστουγεννα μερα και χαλασαμε τις καρδιες μας... Ιδου ο *Αγαμεμνων* στις δοξες τους και οι τεως βασιλεις ομοιως...

Απο την British Path&#233;  http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=32050

Copyright British Path&#233;

A1.jpg
A2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Α_*γαμεμνων* και *Shalom* στο μεγαλο λιμανι

Agamemnon Shalom.jpg

----------


## esperos

> _Α_*γαμεμνων* και *Shalom* στο μεγαλο λιμανι
> 
> Agamemnon Shalom.jpg


...και  ο  *Κολοκοτρώνης * μαζύ  :Wink:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ...και  ο  *Κολοκοτρώνης * μαζύ


Α, ο _Κολοκοτρωνης_ ειναι αυτος!  Ευχαριστω

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Και Μιαούλης ή Κανάρης ή Καραϊσκάκης απέναντι, στου Τζελέπη.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το φινετσατο *Αγαμεμνων * στο Μπριντιζι σε καρτποσταλ εποχης 
DSCN2586.jpg

----------


## gtogias

15 χρόνια μετά την παραλαβή τους από το Ελληνικό Κράτος, την αρχική εκμετάλευση τους από το Νομικό και μετά από τον Ωνάση (με τη συνεργασία του Νομικού) ο Αγαμέμνωνας και ο Αχιλλέας ξαναβρέθηκαν στα χέρια του Δημοσίου. 
Το οποίο μετά την κατακραυγή που ακολούθησε το ναυάγιο του Ηράκλειον εξέφρασε την επιθυμία του να δρομολογήσει τα δύο μεσογειακά των Ιταλικών επανορθώσεων στην ακτοπλοϊα και φυσικά άρχισαν τα αιτήματα των τοπικών αρχών για τη δρομολόγηση τους. 

Τελικά δε δρομολήθηκαν πουθενά, ο μεν Αχιλλέας συνέχισε τις κρουαζιέρες, ο δε Αγαμέμνωνας βούλιαξε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά κατά τη διάρκεια της μετατροπής του σε ακτοπλοϊκό.

'Ολα αυτά από την εφημερίδα "Η Πρωία" της Χίου και το ψηφιοποιημένο υλικό της βιβλιοθήκης Κοραής της Χίου:

1967 02 03 Πρωία σελ 1a.jpg
1967 02 03 Πρωία σελ 1b.jpg

1967 01 17 Πρωία σελ 1b.jpg

----------


## esperos

> 15 χρόνια μετά την παραλαβή τους από το Ελληνικό Κράτος, την αρχική εκμετάλευση τους από το Νομικό και μετά από τον Ωνάση (με τη συνεργασία του Νομικού) ο Αγαμέμνωνας και ο Αχιλλέας ξαναβρέθηκαν στα χέρια του Δημοσίου. 
> Το οποίο μετά την κατακραυγή που ακολούθησε το ναυάγιο του Ηράκλειον εξέφρασε την επιθυμία του να δρομολογήσει τα δύο μεσογειακά των Ιταλικών επανορθώσεων στην ακτοπλοϊα και φυσικά άρχισαν τα αιτήματα των τοπικών αρχών για τη δρομολόγηση τους. 
> 
> Τελικά δε δρομολήθηκαν πουθενά, ο μεν Αχιλλέας συνέχισε τις κρουαζιέρες, ο δε Αγαμέμνωνας βούλιαξε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά κατά τη διάρκεια της μετατροπής του σε ακτοπλοϊκό.
> 
> 'Ολα αυτά από την εφημερίδα "Η Πρωία" της Χίου και το ψηφιοποιημένο υλικό της βιβλιοθήκης Κοραής της Χίου:
> 
> 1967 02 03 Πρωία σελ 1a.jpg
> 1967 02 03 Πρωία σελ 1b.jpg
> ...


Και όμως αγαπητέ gtogias, το *Αγαμέμνων*, σύμφωνα με τα γραφόμενα του περιοδικού ''Ναυτικά Χρονικά'' της εποχής, αγοράστηκε στον πλειστηριασμό από τον εξ Αμερικής κον Ξενάκη με σκοπό την δρομολόγηση του για Χίο - Μυτιλήνη, αλλά...

----------


## gtogias

> Και όμως αγαπητέ gtogias, το *Αγαμέμνων*, σύμφωνα με τα γραφόμενα του περιοδικού ''Ναυτικά Χρονικά'' της εποχής, αγοράστηκε στον πλειστηριασμό από τον εξ Αμερικής κον Ξενάκη με σκοπό την δρομολόγηση του για Χίο - Μυτιλήνη, αλλά...


Ευχαριστώ φίλε espere. Αυτό ακριβώς γράφω. Πάνω που ξεκίνησε η μετατροπή για ακτοπλοϊκό ναυάγησε στον Πειραιά και μας άφησε χρόνους.




> ο δε Αγαμέμνωνας βούλιαξε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά κατά τη διάρκεια της μετατροπής του σε ακτοπλοϊκό.

----------


## esperos

> Ευχαριστώ φίλε espere. Αυτό ακριβώς γράφω. Πάνω που ξεκίνησε η μετατροπή για ακτοπλοϊκό ναυάγησε στον Πειραιά και μας άφησε χρόνους.


Υπάρχουν  όμως  ναυάγια  και ναυάγια... :Wink:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εθνικό Οπτικοακουστικό Αρχείο.

Μικρο φιλμ απο την πρωτη μεταπολεμικη επισκεψη Γερμανου επισημου στην Ελλαδα. Εδω ο Κονραντ Αντεναουερ, καγκελαριος της Γερμανιας, επισκεπτεται την Ελλαδα τον Μαρτιο 1954. Με την ευκαιρια αυτη χρησιμοποιηθηκε το νεοτευκτο *Αγαμεμνων* για μια επισκεψη της Δηλου και Σαντορινης (ο "οικοδεσποτης" σ' αυτην την επισκεψη ηταν ο Σπυρος Μαρκεζινης, τοτε Υπουργος Συντονισμου, πο ηταν απο την Σαντορινη).

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...512&thid=11732


Ag.jpg

1.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Στο Shipsnostalgia ανέβηκαν δυο φωτογραφίες που δείχνουν τη ζημιά που έπαθε το ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ όταν συγκρούστηκε στη Λεμεσσό με ένα γαλλικό φορτηγό. 
Απ'οτι γράφει η λεζάντα ύπηρξε και ένας νεκρός.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Tο νεοτευκτο *Αγαμεμνων* 12/1/1954

19540121 Agamemnon.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το φινετσατο *Αγαμεμνων * στο Μπριντιζι σε καρτποσταλ εποχης 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 97243



*Αγαμεμνων* στο Brindisi!

Agamemnon.jpg

Απο το www.delcampe.net

----------


## Ellinis

στο Shipsnostalgia ανέβηκε μια ωραία φωτο του πλοίου πλαγιοδετημένου στο Ντουμπρόβνικ επί "Ολυμπιακών Κρουαζιέρων". 
Το πλοίο που είναι δεμένο πίσω του το αναγνωρίζει κανείς;

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το Ρουμάνικο Transilvania.

----------


## Ellinis

¶ψογος και γρήγορος! Ευχαριστώ..

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ε/Γ Αγαμεμνων_..._το τελος του πανεμορφου πλοιου στο λιμανι του Πειραια την Τεταρτη 27 Μαρτιου 1968_

*ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ* 
Πεμπτη 28 Μαρτιου 1968

AGAMEMNON.jpg

Nautemporiki 28-3-1968.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Και πως έγινε η ανέλκυση του!
http://www.euscreen.eu/play.jsp?id=E...3D0A28151F6BCD

----------


## Gallos952

*Two Similar PC of Achilleus and Agamemnon by Olympic Cruises.
First One Must Be the Original One, May Be.*

Achilleus@Olympic Cruises.jpgAgamemnon@Olympic Cruises.jpg

----------


## Gallos952

*Agamemnon, under Olympic* *or Dorian* *Cruises colors, 
at Dakar - Senegal port docks.
A long way to go from Piraeus, indeed.* 
JF@Paris.fr

Agamemnon@Dakar.jpg

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> *Agamemnon, under Olympic* *or Dorian* *Cruises colors, 
> at Dakar - Senegal port docks.
> A long way to go from Piraeus, indeed.* 
> JF@Paris.fr
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 144258



Great photo  JF, *but what on earth was the vessel doing down there?* Why would it have to cross the Mediterranean sea and enter the dangerous Atlantic waters in order to call at that harbour??     :Bi Polo:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Great photo JF, *but what on earth was the vessel doing down there?* Why would it have to cross the Mediterranean sea and enter the dangerous Atlantic waters in order to call at that harbour??


Most probably during one of the cruises she made from time to time.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Great photo JF, *but what on earth was the vessel doing down there?* Why would it have to cross the Mediterranean sea and enter the dangerous Atlantic waters in order to call at that harbour??


She is with the Οlympic Cruises livery.See the olympic flame on the bow and the circles on the funnel.
Strange destination for her,likely chartered, of course not dangerous waters around West Africa for that handsome mediterranean liner.

----------


## Gallos952

*What does she was doing there is the question. A special trip to Africa.
Is there Greeks in Senegal ? Not much. Biggest diaspora was to Congo,
I think. I know some of them at Kalymnos. They call them "Africans".
Captain Papadatos, o Mavros, was the sun of a black congolese lady 
daughter of a local king. A historical destiny from the bush to Amorgos.
Of course, the boat was not adapted to the ocean. It spilled in Piraeus
port without waves and wind.*
JF@Paris.fr




> She is with the Οlympic Cruises livery.See the olympic flame on the bow and the circles on the funnel.
> Strange destination for her,likely chartered, of course not dangerous waters around West Africa for that handsome mediterranean liner.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> *What does she was doing there is the question. A special trip to Africa.
> Is there Greeks in Senegal ? Not much. Biggest diaspora was to Congo,
> I think. I know some of them at Kalymnos. They call them "Africans".
> Captain Papadatos, o Mavros, was the sun of a black congolese lady 
> daughter of a local king. A historical destiny from the bush to Amorgos.
> Of course, the boat was not adapted to the ocean. It spilled in Piraeus
> port without waves and wind.*
> JF@Paris.fr


Dear Gallos952 if you read the story of the two sisterships you will see that they both undertook cruises around the Mediterranean and elsewhere chartered by European tour operators, especially during the ownership of Olympic Cruises, with passengers from various countries and not Greeks. I would guess that a possible such cruise would be around the Canary Islands and the west coast of Africa which were very popular destinations for cruise ships.

----------


## Gallos952

*Αυτό είναι, φίλος μου ! I found the answer in a 1963/64 brochure of my own collection. 
Then, from December 21st to January 4th, Agamemnon was cruising from Genova and
Malaga to Cadix, passing Gibraltar, Casablanca, Las Palmas Canaries, Teneriffe, Tanger,
Palma de Majorque, Monte-Carlo and return to Genova. Same trip was scheduled from
February 29th to March 13th. 
Anyway, Dakar was not on the route but it was not so fare. May be for a repair.
Another cruise was Genova, Catana, Katacolon, Piraeus, Mykonos, Delos, Izmir, Rhodes,
Haifa, Heraklion, Corfou, Dubrovnik, Venezia from March 14th (one day after to be back
from Africa) to March 29th. 
Achilleus was also going to Port Said, Beyrouth and Haifa from Venezia.*
JF@Paris.fr 

Agamemenon@Olympic.jpg





> Dear Gallos952 if you read the story of the two sisterships you will see that they both undertook cruises around the Mediterranean and elsewhere chartered by European tour operators, especially during the ownership of Olympic Cruises, with passengers from various countries and not Greeks. I would guess that a possible such cruise would be around the Canary Islands and the west coast of Africa which were very popular destinations for cruise ships.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

It became evident  by accident that Dakar used to be,  indeed,  a cruise destination!  I was browsing through _M/V_*Jupiter thread*, when I bumped  into a post by Henry Casciaro at  pg 6,  Reg. Num #53, of the thread.
The fellow member uploaded a brochure of the ship's itinerary *for the mid '70's*. If you open the second page of the brochure in orange, the first itinerary called _Southbound cruise_ lists the scheduled destinations:
From Piraeus to: Genoa, Gibraltar, Las Palmas, Dakar, Monrovia, St Helena, and all the way down to... Cape Town!      :Pride: 

*Click here please *

----------


## Gallos952

*Yes, Andreas. It was a line for Epirotiki but we don't have yet confirmation for Dorian-Olympic.
Something sure is that Agamemnon was based to Genova and Achilleus to Venezia at that period.
Here is a contemporary picture of Agamemnon entering into the huge harbor pulled by a tugboat.* 
JF@Paris.fr

Agamemnon Genova Harbour.png




> It became evident  by accident that Dakar used to be,  indeed,  a cruise destination!  I was browsing through _M/V_*Jupiter thread*, when I bumped  into a post by Henry Casciaro at  pg 6,  Reg. Num #53, of the thread.
> The fellow member uploaded a brochure of the ship's itinerary *for the mid '70's*. If you open the second page of the brochure in orange, the first itinerary called _Southbound cruise_ lists the scheduled destinations:
> From Piraeus to: Genoa, Gibraltar, Las Palmas, Dakar, Monrovia, St Helena, and all the way down to... Cape Town!     
> 
> *Click here please *

----------


## Ellinis

> Στο Shipsnostalgia ανέβηκαν δυο φωτογραφίες που δείχνουν τη ζημιά που έπαθε το ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ όταν συγκρούστηκε στη Λεμεσσό με ένα γαλλικό φορτηγό. 
> Απ'οτι γράφει η λεζάντα ύπηρξε και ένας νεκρός.


Δυο φωτογραφίες από τη συλλογή Σπ.Πρέκα του Μουσείου Ναυτικής Παράδοσης, μας δείχνουν τις εκτεταμένες ζημιές που έπαθε το ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ στις 22 Αυγούστου 1960. 

agamemnon.jpg agamemnon2.jpg

----------


## Gallos952

*Aris, What was the reason of this incredible damage on Agamemnon ?
This boat was really cursed when ended up in Piraeus port in march '68
to be destroyed only 21 years after its launch in 1974.* 
JF@Paris.fr

AGAMEMNON1953.jpg





> Δυο φωτογραφίες από τη συλλογή Σπ.Πρέκα του Μουσείου Ναυτικής Παράδοσης, μας δείχνουν τις εκτεταμένες ζημιές που έπαθε το ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ στις 22 Αυγούστου 1960. 
> 
> agamemnon.jpg agamemnon2.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> *Aris, What was the reason of this incredible damage on Agamemnon ?
> This boat was really cursed when ended up in Piraeus port in march '68
> to be destroyed only 21 years after its launch in 1974.* 
> JF@Paris.fr
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 145394


A collision with the french tanker Donnet in August 1960 outside the port of Limassol that left one dead passenger and seven wounded.

----------


## Gallos952

*Some more color pictures of Agamemnon sank in Piraeus port.*
JF@Paris.fr

Agamemnon Sanked Piraeus 1.png Agamemnon Sanked 2.png Agamemnon Sanked 03.5.969.png

----------


## esperos

Τι  κρίμα  η  τρίτη  φωτογραφία,  το  ένα  σημαιοστολισμένο  και  το  άλλο  δίπλα  πεθαμένο.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Επι των ημερων της Dorian Cruises στην πλωρη των αδελφων πλοιων ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ και ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ δεσποζε μια πανεμορφη καλλιτεχνικη  συνθεση ( ο Αρχαιος Μαιανδρος και η Περικεφαλαια ),    ας την απολαυσουμε   λοιπον σ'ενα κοντινο φωτογραφικο πλανο  και ας  προσεξουμε την λεπτομερεια  αλλα και το αναγλυφον του καλλιτεχνηματος!!!

_AGAMEMNON Dorian Cruises.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

To οποίο αν δεν κάνω λάθος ανελκύστηκε γεμίζοντας τα τανκια με αφρό πολυουρεθάνης!!! Πατέντα ελληνική

----------


## Ellinis

Ένας δύτης που είχε δουλέψει στην ανέλκυση μου είχε πει οτι το γέμισαν με μπαλάκια (πολυουρεθάνης) και μάλιστα το λιμάνι είχε γεμίσει με τέτοια. Μου είπε οτι η ιδέα ήταν του Μπενρουμπή (της γνωστής εταιρίας με τους σωλήνες κλπ) και οτι δεν μπόρεσε να την πατεντάρει γιατί είχε ξαναεμφανιστεί από το Ντίσνεϋ σε κάποιο κόμικ!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Περασαν σαραντα εξι    χρονια απο τοτε που στο λιμανι του Πειραια        ξεκινησαν   να γραφονται  οι "τιτλοι του τελους" για το φινετσατο ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ   ...το ημερολογιο εγραφε Τεταρτη 28 Μαρτιου του 1968..._
_ 
Φωτογραφια που αποτυπωνει την αγωνιωδη προσπαθεια των ρυμουλκων να συγκρατησουν   τ'ομορφο σκαρι
_1_agamemnon.psd.jpg
_Απο   διαφημιστικο  εντυπο της εταιριας  Τσαβλιρη_

----------


## Ellinis

Nα καταθέσω δυο φωτογραφίες ως "στεφάνι" για την επέτειο από το άδοξο τέλος του Αγαμέμνωνα

1727.jpg 1728.jpg
Φωτο:     Kolltveit, B&#229;rd /     Norsk Maritimt Museum

----------


## Gallos952

*The famous Dorian brochure for Agamemnon and Achilleus
contents with a great panoramic view.
*JF@Paris.fr

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 153933Συνημμένο Αρχείο 153934Dorian $.jpg
Dorian +++.jpgΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 153937

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Οι  ομορφες φωτογραφιες που μας χαρισες φιλε Elliis αναδεικνυουν     τις  υπεροχες ναυπηγικες γραμμες του!!! _

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Και απ΄ ότι βλέπω πρέπει να είναι λίγο πριν το τέλος μετά την κάλυψη με τζάμια στο μπροστινό μέρος της περατζάδας.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑΓΑΜΕΝΜΩΝ καθελκυση απο το μοναδικο navi e armatori


1353171638.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> ΑΓΑΜΕΝΜΩΝ καθελκυση απο το μοναδικο navi e armatori
> 
> 
> 1353171638.jpg


Και βλέπουμε το κλασσικό σπορ των καθελκύσεων στα ναυπηγεία Ansaldo Riva Trigoso που οι τολμηροί πλησίαζαν σε απόσταση αναπνοής με τις βάρκες τους το καράβι την ώρα που γλύστραγε στην θάλασσα σηκώνοντας κύμα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και βλέπουμε το κλασσικό σπορ των καθελκύσεων στα ναυπηγεία Ansaldo Riva Trigoso που οι τολμηροί πλησίαζαν σε απόσταση αναπνοής με τις βάρκες τους το καράβι την ώρα που γλύστραγε στην θάλασσα σηκώνοντας κύμα.


Tην εποχή της αθωότητας θα συνέβαιναν αυτά κ που ξέρεις αν όλοι αυτοί την "'έβρισκαν" με αυτό το κύμα :Surprised: !

----------


## BEN BRUCE

AGAMEMNON απο το φοβερο NAVI E ARMATORI

το 1968 σε φωτο του P.BERTI
nave___142_b.jpg

Στη Γενοβα την δεκαετια του 50

1360842145.jpg

----------


## george_kerkyra

Οι φωτογραφίες που παραθέτω είναι από τη "βασιλική κρουαζιέρα" του ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝΑ τον Αύγουστο του 1954.

Οι δύο είναι στην αποβάθρα του Αγίου Νικολάου και οι άλλες δύο, με τα λεωφορεία, στην πλαϊνή είσοδο των Ανακτόρων των Αγίων Γεωργίου και Μιχαήλ.

Όλη η κρουαζιέρα περιγράφεται αναλυτικά στη σελίδα  www.royalchronicles.gr/august-1954-the-royal-cruise/

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Οι φωτογραφίες που παραθέτω είναι από τη "βασιλική κρουαζιέρα" του ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝΑ τον Αύγουστο του 1954.
> 
> Οι δύο είναι στην αποβάθρα του Αγίου Νικολάου και οι άλλες δύο, με τα λεωφορεία, στην πλαϊνή είσοδο των Ανακτόρων των Αγίων Γεωργίου και Μιχαήλ.
> 
> Όλη η κρουαζιέρα περιγράφεται αναλυτικά στη σελίδα  www.royalchronicles.gr/august-1954-the-royal-cruise/





Πολύ ωραία και σπάνια ντοκουμέντα. Στην τέταρτη φωτο δεξιά φαίνεται το βασιλικό ζεύγος (Παύλος και Φρειδερίκη)...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Blog που εχει αφιερωμα στο <Αγαμεμνων>

http://mlp-blo-g-spot.blogspot.gr/20...Agamemnon.html

...οι φωτο οπως λεει ειναι απο το n@ytilia αλλα εχει βαλει και δικο του υδατογραφημα απο πανω

----------


## Ellinis

Το μπαταρισμένο ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ... σε μια γωνιά του λιμανιού που είναι πια αγνώριστη

CapsizeatPiraeus1966.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Αυτό φίλε ήταν τότε γνώριμη εικόνα μέχρι να ανελκυσθεί το πλοίο κ ο ντόκος ήταν η παλιά ψαρόσκαλα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ σε μια ομορφη ασπρομαυρη φωτογραφια στο ebay

_http://www.ebay.com/itm/LR61-shippin...QAAOSwf-VWYy5c

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απο την κρουαζιερα των εστεμενων απο το you tube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDWcpPVQDTM

----------


## τοξοτης

> Απο την κρουαζιερα των εστεμενων απο το you tube
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDWcpPVQDTM


Με αφορμή το παραπάνω βίντεο κοίταξα το θέμα απο την αρχή και βρήκα ότι ο φίλος Nicholas Peppas στις 02-03-2010 στη σελίδα 7 μήνυμα #70 είχε δημοσιεύσει το ίδιο βιντεο αλλά με πηγή : http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=32050

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Προφανως ειναι το ιδιο βιντεο που ανεβηκε εκ των υστερων και στο you tube

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Μα είναι το ίδιο,από το British Pathe.

----------


## Ellinis

Mια πόζα του πλοίου υπ' ατμόν, με τα σινιάλα των Ολυμπιακών Κρουαζιέρων.

AGAMEMNON-of-1953-Greek-passenger-liner2.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Βλεπουμε και την οθονη του σινεμα πρυμα....αναμεσα στα δυο κρενια

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Βλεπουμε και την οθονη του σινεμα πρυμα....αναμεσα στα δυο κρενια


 Μπίγες φίλε Κώστα. Ήταν όντως μία πρωτοπορεία από εποχής Νομικού νομίζω ο θερινός κινηματογράφος για τις καλοκαιρινές βραδιές που τα δύο καράβια ταξίδευαν στην Μεσόγειο που διατηρήθηκε και από τις επόμενες δύο εταιρίες τους. Ίσως και να είναι η μοναδική πρωτοβουλία σε επιβατηγό καράβι.

----------


## esperos

> Μπίγες φίλε Κώστα. Ήταν όντως μία πρωτοπορεία από εποχής Νομικού νομίζω ο θερινός κινηματογράφος για τις καλοκαιρινές βραδιές που τα δύο καράβια ταξίδευαν στην Μεσόγειο που διατηρήθηκε και από τις επόμενες δύο εταιρίες τους. Ίσως και να είναι η μοναδική πρωτοβουλία σε επιβατηγό καράβι.


Στο σινεμά αυτό παρακολούθησα ελληνική ταινία το βράδυ του Σαββάτου 20 Ιουλίου 1963, ενώ ταξίδευα οικογενειακώς από Ρόδο για Λεμεσό.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> *
> ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟ ΝΤΟΚΟΥΜΕΝΤΟ*
> 
> Ανέλκυση του βυθισμένου επιβατηγού πλοίου *Αγαμέμνων*, στην ακτή Ξαβρείου, στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά
> 
> Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.
> 
> http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...306&thid=13321
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70051Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70052Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70053Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70054Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70055





> To οποίο αν δεν κάνω λάθος ανελκύστηκε γεμίζοντας τα τανκια με αφρό πολυουρεθάνης!!! Πατέντα ελληνική





> Ένας δύτης που είχε δουλέψει στην ανέλκυση μου  είχε πει οτι το γέμισαν με μπαλάκια (πολυουρεθάνης) και μάλιστα το  λιμάνι είχε γεμίσει με τέτοια. Μου είπε οτι η ιδέα ήταν του Μπενρουμπή  (της γνωστής εταιρίας με τους σωλήνες κλπ) και οτι δεν μπόρεσε να την  πατεντάρει γιατί είχε ξαναεμφανιστεί από το Ντίσνεϋ σε κάποιο  κόμικ!


  Στο συνημμένο αρχείο μπορούμε να διαβάσουμε την πλήρη ανάλυση του ατυχήματος και της ανέλκυσης με πολλές φωτογραφίες απότ α Τεχνικά Χρονικά του Τεχνικού Επιμελητηρίου της Ελλάδας (ΤΕΕ). Το γέμισαν με μπαλάκια διογκωμένης πολυστερίνης δηλαδή με αυτό που ξέρουμε σαν ...φενιζόλ..

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

Σημερινή δημοσίευση, με αρκετές ανακρίβειες στο άρθρο 


https://www.protothema.gr/city-stories/article/877996/o-agamemnon-i-freideriki-kai-o-adenaouer/

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σημερινή δημοσίευση, με αρκετές ανακρίβειες στο άρθρο 
> 
> 
> https://www.protothema.gr/city-stories/article/877996/o-agamemnon-i-freideriki-kai-o-adenaouer/


Φίλε,όντως περιέχει ανακρίβειες αλλά εκείνο που μου "την σπάει" είναι η αναφορά του ονόματος στην δημοτική.Συμβαίνει σε πολλές περιπτώσεις σήμερα διότι οι νεώτερες γενιές δεν είναι εξοικειωμένες με καταλήξεις της καθαρεύουσας.
Αλλά το όνομα ενός πλοίου είναι όνομα κ δεν αλλάζει.

----------

